# Niles, MI - ISO Hiniker mount 99-04 ford



## LeviG (Nov 8, 2018)

Im looking for a used Hiniker mount for a 99-04 f250 in the southwest Michigan area. Willing to drive a reasonable distance also.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Light Truck Parts on Lake St. in Kalamazoo had a bunch of plow parts last time I was in there. Not sure on a Hiniker mount but worth a call.


----------

